# B M Job Cost Calculator



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

I use the Job cost calculator that was supplied by Benjamin Moore. I was wondering if anyone else out there uses it. Overall I like it but wondering if fields can be expanded from the existing format. There are 10 fields for paint products and I use a lot more than that. Same problem with the amount of employees you can enter. I know I could purchase software that solves this problem but as I am a cheap you know what and this was free I would like to get my moneys worth!
Thanks
Jim


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If you know how to use excel (which is what it is) you can unlock the cells and add to it, or just copy the format and make your own program. I use it.


----------



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> If you know how to use excel (which is what it is) you can unlock the cells and add to it, or just copy the format and make your own program. I use it.


 
Did it, Thank you.


----------



## JPsarianos (Jan 4, 2011)

Your best bet is to build an excel model for exactly what you need it to do. Excel is a powerful tool.


----------

